# Hakone -Paphiopedilum Collection



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## paphreek (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice set up! It looks like the bamboo screen shades the plants just right. Is there any other natural shading?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello paphreek,
There is no other natural shade


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, nice set-up. but there is some glass protection towards the outside!? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> wow, nice set-up. but there is some glass protection towards the outside!? Jean



Hallo Jean, 
no glass protection towards the outside


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2010)

Hakone said:


> Hallo Jean,
> no glass protection towards the outside



:drool: that's to say that you have them outside, just protected by the bamboo ! :drool:. We had temps around freezing in Luxembourg during the nights of this last week!!! Jean


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> :drool: that's to say that you have them outside, just protected by the bamboo ! :drool:. We had temps around freezing in Luxembourg during the nights of this last week!!! Jean



I put them to winters on window sill. Starting from at the end of of April outside


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

How often do you have to water "mounted" like that?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 23, 2010)

twice a day , ten minutes last


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

!!Yay!!! I wish I had the time to water twice a day.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting way of growing paphs like this..  I have seen collections of phals grown this way, but as phals naturally grow sideways, there is little chance of rot. I assume you water with a hose and leave them exposed o rain? No problems with rot as the top ones drip onto the pots below?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2010)

:clap: :clap: I love the display, great air circulation, lighting!
Would be concerned about pots dripping on others but apparently it works for you!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Interesting way of growing paphs like this..  I have seen collections of phals grown this way, but as phals naturally grow sideways, there is little chance of rot. I assume you water with a hose and leave them exposed o rain? No problems with rot as the top ones drip onto the pots below?



after watering





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, I can see the cyps too. Do you water with a hose, if not, how do you get in w/out crushing the cyps?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2010)

with them I watering













Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

That's too small to water them!  How many litres?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2010)

2 Liter/day , everyday


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

:rollhappy:
It must be nice, I use 6 X that in my living room! Is that an Aki Pastel blooming?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

I can only dream of such a set-up!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome set up! Please do post shots of the Cyps as they come into flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice growing techinque and I love the cyp bed!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I can only dream of such a set-up!



Dont you live in the country?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Dont you live in the country?


Yes, but we have *winter* here.


----------

